# PRESENTING: The Quest for a New Betta



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I finally went over to Petco today after running a few errands. It was raining heavily, it was humid and the bus was cramped and smelled a little off-color...

But I arrived at Petco, a whole half-hour later, only to be disappointed by the stock they had. 

They had TONS of crowntails (particularly females), but none of them appealed to me. They were all very dark-- too dark for my tastes. Then they had some opaque/yellow Bettas but one of them looked like his anal fin was getting a serious case of finrot and another looked as if he was bleeding...?

Furthermore, the only cute female CT that I liked was dead in her cup. :-( She was all white with red fins. 

Upon noticing this, I pointed it out to one of the store workers and he removed the Betta immediately. I asked if I got a free Betta for pointing out the dead one; he said no.  But I did get offered a discount on food and water conditioner for later.

I saw ONE fish that might have caught my fancy; a purple/green/brown/yellow/blue Delta male. I mean, woah this fish was like a hippie! :shock: He was handsome, but he didn't strike a personal chord with me, as did Tian-Tian and Taco. 

So no fish today. Perhaps next week, when I finally get some funds in my bank account. Hopefully by then there will be new stock and I'll be ready to bring my new buddy home.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh... I'm sorry. 

I know you'll find a PERFECT one soon!!!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Update: Just mapped out my journey to Petsmart by bus. It's gonna be close to an hour and a half there and back. By car, it would only take me 20 minutes.

Why don't I have a car?? More importantly, why are my local pet stores so far from campus?? :roll:

Anyway, that Petsmart was where I bought Tian-Tian. Though their stock is probably older, I know they usually have a wider variety of stock.

However, there is also a slim chance that I'll be able to go to my hometown this weekend, in which I MIGHT be able to stop by my local LFS (where I bought Taco). I know my folks at LFS and they'd be more willing to help me out (though their water conditioner is a little more expensive than main-chain stores like Petco). 

We'll have to see!! ;-)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry you haven't found any bettas yet. But I hope you do soon!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ugh, I know what you mean! I have a 6 hour break on Wednesdays, but sometimes it hardly seems worth it if I have to rush to get there.

Sorry to hear about that, though. Hope you find your perfect Betta soon.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Hope you find a good one!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you couldn't find one today.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Greetings, all! 

I'm at my folks' place for the weekend, doing some studying and recovering. Since my car accident a few months back, my back is still giving me some hefty problems... and I'm glued to a chair because I rolled on my left ankle in Tae Kwon Do last week, so I'm down and out for the count!! :lol: 

Anyway, I'm hoping I can coerce one of my folks into running over to a pet store with me and see if I can't rescue a sick Betta for free or something. At this point, healthy or not I just need a Betta in my life again. 

And now, study break over. ;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry about your back!! I hope you feel well again!!!

I hope you find the perfect fishy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your back and ankle! I hope you get to feeling better soon. Good luck with the betta search.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

good luck tian-tian were all routting for you to find a new one get one with personality like tian-tian and taco


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i always love your titles tian-tian there always so EPIC lol make me wanna read them


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

You know what I noticed about all the betta fish at LPS? 

They always look like the lack any special personality at the store but once you get them, they overflow with their uniqueness! Especially in the case where the stores don't take care of them properly and with the air conditioning makes their water too cold and they're usually lethargic and sick and not their usual self...

I bought Kyu mostly out of pity because she was a poor tiny little female cramped in a tiny fish bowl with 6 other females, but as soon as she was all better  she just oozed lovableness!

So if you see one that catches your eye, I'd say roll with it  cause you never know!

.... e.e just my advice anyway...


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Good advice, Baka Mandy. 

Well, Tian-Tian and Taco didn't ooze personality, either, at the store when first bought... but I just _knew_ it was right that they come home with me. 

So this weekend proved completely fruitless as far as getting to my LFS. I was too busy studying for class and spending time with my folks doing other stuff. 

*BUT I found out that I'm getting some additional financial aid this week sometime (potentially tomorrow!!)* :-D So once I get my textbooks squared away, I'll see what I can do about jumping the bus to Petco and see what I can do! ;-)

Excitement and anticipation ensues!!!


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

WHOO! \o/  AWESOME!!

Well good luck with your fish hunting! Whatever fish you fall in love with will surely be one lucky fish


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

cant wait to see your choice!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

AUGH. The waiting time is killing me!! 

So finances are being absolutely fickle, so Friday or next Monday look like my go-to days. 

SIGH.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Hope you find someone who strikes your fancy! 

btw: It seems to me that Petsmart has a better selection... But that's probably just an area thing. SoCal is overflowing with Bettas!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ha, I would have still wanted them ALL!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There have been some pretty ones at my Petsmart lately.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

SUCCESS!!!! 

So I had to drop a class today due to academic reasons and I sold back my textbook.

GUESS WHO JUST CAME HOME WITH A BETTA. 
THAT'S RIGHT.
ME. 

 
Details to follow shortly!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay! Do tell.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

oh my god yay *hugs* now you must writr an EPIC story about him like how yu got him and stuff


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm gonna have to string y'all along for details (gotta run to my last class of the day).

Look at him!!!

Can you guess what color he is?  

And I've got a name picked out. You'll have to guess!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

nice tank size what size is it?

i think you might get a new plant soon? and add gravel


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

It's Tian-Tian's old 2.5 gal. tank. 

I don't want to add gravel; it's too difficult for me to clean. Plus, I like to be a bit of a minimalist... sometimes. 

I might get another tank decoration soon. Maybe. We'll see.
The point is: I have a Betta! 

Details to follow after class! Gotta go! 

Make some guesses at his color and name! :-D


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

maybe his name is mystry


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going to guess he's a deep, cherry red. And thus, I say his name is Cherry. My guess. Other than that, absolutely no idea. But you better follow up on this, or it'll drive us nuts xD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH!!! Your killing me here!! Please tell!! PLEASE.... :-D

I think he is Blue...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Purple? Congrats! I can't wait for details!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Red body/blue fins?
Congrats! Looks tiny- must be a young fishy


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Black maybe? C'mon you have to tell us!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

*Presenting: THE EPIC STORY.*

STORYTIME!!! Everyone gather 'round as I tell you the epic tale of my NEW BETTA. (now with pictures!!):-D









Today, I stood looking at a row of colorful Bettas..... wait. You need exposition. Hang on and backtrack with me.

My Betta's story begins about a week ago in Tae Kwon Do class. Specifically, the story begins with me. Doing a roundhouse kick.









I'm throwing a mean roundhouse kick and I happen to roll on my ankle, tearing the ligament and putting myself out of action for about two weeks. At length, I saw the campus doctors about it and they gave me a nifty ankle brace. 

Behold:









So yesterday evening, my ankle swelled up to the size of a small grapefruit. I went back to the campus doctors and coerced them into giving me crutches (despite my bad back...).

During this point in time, I was faced with a series of arguments between campus financial aid and my bank. Somewhere in there I was still mourning the loss of Tian-Tian and Taco. I decided that the moment I had some cash in my hands, I'd go buy a Betta, rain or shine, financial aid solved or not. 

I wound up dropping a class today, knowing I wasn't going to do well in it (plus, I couldn't afford the bad grade, given my GPA status....). I proceeded to sell my textbook back and realized: I have money! 

Mind you: I am in crutches. The bus ride is almost two hours total, from my location and back. 









I decided to go for it.

So one whole trip later, I arrive at PETCO. And then I think to myself, "really, do I need this? I could use this money on groceries, or athletic tape for my ankle. Or just to have it on hand for emergencies or something...." :-?

After a quick trip inside the nearby grocery store, I head over to Petco. I had come this far; I wasn't going to leave.

Now the story of my new Betta begins. :lol:

I stood looking at a row of colorful Bettas... and I saw a few that I had seen the last time I went to this Petco. I took a look at 'em all, decided that I was going to take a neon-colored one home. I wandered the isles of Petco, picking out a few items that I needed. I went back to the Bettas, ready to grab my neon and go... and then I paused.

There was a bright red Betta picking a fight with an ice-blue one. A second later he turned around and flared at the dingy yellow Betta behind him. One moment later he was flaring and jumping against the lid of his cup in an attempt to fight with the Betta on his right. He glanced warily at the dead Betta on his left before challenging the blue once again.

I picked up this feisty youngster and gave him a good look-over. His short fins and color turned me off at first. Red is the color of my college's biggest rival, you see. I didn't dare support my rival, no sir, no ma'am!!

But after a while of watching this youngster's fiery attitude, I felt he was the one to take home.

Then I discovered a problem: I was in crutches. Crutches require two hands. Balancing a Betta cup (without spilling or tipping him over) required an extra hand. I had traveled to Petco by myself, so I was in quite the pickle! A store worker helped me to get this Betta to the checkout counter. It was there that I deliberated what to do.

At length, it was determined that my Betta would have to ride in the outside pocket of my backpack and take a long journey with my back on the bus, with me walking at a jumpy gait due to my ankle. To avoid water spilling out, the store clerk TAPED THE TOP OF THE CUP SHUT. No oxygen for poor Betta!! I willed myself to arrive home as fast as I could.

Easier said than done. ;-)

Shortly after I got out of the store, a bus appeared. I had no sooner than begun to approach it in crutches when the fool bus driver passed me by!! :-( I was so worried about my Betta's ability to breathe and his traveling conditions, I wanted to get home as soon as I could! The next bus driver was much more understanding and I got on that bus. 

I had to catch another bus in order to get as close as I could to my dorm. Meanwhile, I discovered that half of the water had spilled out already in my backpack! After this, I held my backpack precariously in my lap, hoping the bus would stop going over every pothole in existence and stop slamming his brakes at every light!!

Some time before I got to my last stop, I happened to strike up a conversation with two handsome young men. Because I didn't want to spill any more water (poor Betta had less than an inch left!!!) I asked if theys guys could help me get upstairs to my dorm room and drop my Betta off. As awkward as this may sound, this proposition was welcome and soon thereafter I filled Tian-Tian's old tank with water and began to acclimate my new Betta. 

He's had quite the adventure with me, but he's turned out all right so far. :-D

May I present the most eye-catching, arrogant male Betta you'll ever meet (though otherwise vaguely handsome), CINDER!!!








This is Cinder. He's a happy Betta. :-D And I'm happy too! 

I named him Cinder for a few reasons: LOOK AT THAT RED COLOR. :shock: He's really that red. 

Two: I've been working on a Betta webcomic for some time now. I've got plenty of pages, but I've put it on hold due to college. It's a great story; I just need time to finish it. 
Cinder will be my reminder; that's the name of my main character. :lol:


So YAY! Celebration ensues!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great story!!! He's so pretty! I love the bright red. It sounds like he's got a great personality.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

That's great! You write the most amazing stories xD Sounds like everything was quite the adventure.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, y'all!!  Cinder is doing well this morning. 

Though I'm looking at his anal fin and I'm noticing an odd appendage... parasites? I hope not!! :|


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, I hope not!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Ahhh, yep they are parasites. 

Doesn't look terribly serious yet, but I'll see what I can do.

First, what the heck do I do?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! That was an epic story, lol. He's really beautiful. Sorry about the parasites though, I wish I could help, but I've never dealt with them. Hope someone else can wake up and help you. Must be something about bright red bettas, because Ember is still working on re growing his fins. Hope he can get better!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Vikki! 

So some details on this parasite issue....

1. Cinder is swimming very actively-- a little too actively. He's staying to the far wall and swimming back and forth, up and down with extreme bursts of speed.

2. The appendages are the exact same color as Cinder, which is probably why I didn't see them at the store. They look long and stringy. 

3. If I didn't know any better, I would've called them just extra growths on his anal fin... as if it's growing out and layering itself.

4. The appendages/parasites are on only one side, the left side. 

Hope this helps someone to help me help Cinder!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I love your stories! and your fish


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! He's beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I say your best bet would be that next time you go out, to get some parasite meds and see how they work.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

He's so young, though! Would meds be okay for him at such a young age?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Also, thanks everyone!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Great story! I'm glad you finally got another betta  Sorry about your ankle. I've been on crutches for a month before so I feel your pain, it's so annoying!

As for the parasites, maybe a picture? I've found Quick cure to work well with ick, and it says it can be used with other external parasites as well, however I don't know what your fish has so I can't recommend it. I also have Clout on hand although I've never had to use it.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Kim! 

Can I give malachite green a try?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Pretty boy and what a story!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Epic story! OMG Cinder looks just like Bernard! They could be long-lost twins! lol


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

great story loved it 

cinder is an awsome name i almost bought a new betta it was neon lime grreen but i cant hold another betta and im not even allowed 

great story


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

tian tian maybe you should change yur name to cinder?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, yay for you and your new betta! He's handsome. 

I am in the same boat as you right now, crutches. ARGH! Makes everything 10x more complicated. I have doing water changes down though. I use the chair in our den and roll the water places. 

Good luck and I wish you and Cinder the best.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

lol, thanks, everyone for your support!


As it turns out, it's NOT PARASITES!! Whoo! *throws confetti* 

not sure why, but I took a really close look at Cinder tonight and the so-thought parasites are literally extra fin growth. I've never seen it before. 

And the erratic swimming all over the place? Cinder's chasing his reflection!!  

So all is well! 

I'm not going to change my username, ifish. I want to keep it to honor the memory of my first Betta, Tian-Tian. I still miss him, but Cinder will keep me company for now. 

And he's such a cutie! He's fighting with his reflection at the moment, but earlier he was just staring at me in a very peculiar way. I've never seen a Betta fish with so much expression!! 

Cinder's such a cutie. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing well in his new home.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm also glad he is doing well!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

So update:

He was getting a little violent with his reflection, so I put a post-it on the outside of the glass.
Now he's so confused!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

seems like cinder likes to pick a fight? well congrates


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, he's a fighter all right.

I just wish he'd come to my finger like Tian-Tian used to.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure he will, in time. He just needs to get to know you.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well he was a feisty one from the beginning!  I finally got Bernard to follow my finger like yesterday. And I've had him for like two months. lol.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

lol nice. 

So I've discovered that Cinder is a PIG when he eats!!  
I have to crush up my pellets since he's so small still. When Cinder ate some this morning, he cruised around the tank after taking a bite, came back to the point where I fed him, and spat it out, watched the food float to the bottom... and repeated the pattern!!! (though eventually he ate one bite)

XD Crazy fish!!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Ooooo congrats!
i loved reading your story<3

Cinder sounds like a winner =3


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you! 

So I gave Cinder his first water change today. He scared me for a few moments because once I was done, he was huddling by the heater!! I was so scared I had somehow killed him on accident-- but a moment later, after tapping the tank, he was perfectly fine! He was sleeping, apparently. 

So he's recognizing me a little more as I spend each day near him. He came over to investigate my fingers as I wiggled them in front of the tank.  What a cutie! 

Also, he's obsessed with his heater and every corner of his tank. He keeps fighting with his reflection!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Just discovered Cinder does not like my tablet pen at all (Tian-Tian didn't, either!).  FLARING ACTION.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Cute! Jaden flares at my red pen!


----------

